# Best way to store powdered milk long term?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I am going to pack some skimmed powdered milk, in Mylar gallon bags. Is it best to use an moisture absorber, and oxygen absorber? 
I am pretty sure a moisture absorber is a must, and probably an oxygen absorber as well, but just to be sure what do you guys think?

I also have some full fat powdered milk, but have read it has nowhere near the shelf life of the skimmed milk, is it worth packing the full fat milk the same way or will it go bad real fast?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I just keep the power milk in the store package and rotate it every year , it works better for us that way .


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I just keep the power milk in the store package and rotate it every year , it works better for us that way .


I really want to store it long term. Supposedly the skimmed milk can be stored for a long time if you store it correctly.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just word of advise on mylar bag storing of powdered foods like milk and flour .... the heat sealing area, at the end of the bag, relies on good solid contact between the two halves of the bag throat .... the powder residue needs to wet wiped clean and then allowed to dry before trying to heat seal the bag ....


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> just word of advise on mylar bag storing of powdered foods like milk and flour .... the heat sealing area, at the end of the bag, relies on good solid contact between the two halves of the bag throat .... the powder residue needs to wet wiped clean and then allowed to dry before trying to heat seal the bag ....


Will do, thanks.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I just read that long rice goes rancid, so don't long term store long rice. Anyone else heard of this?

That sucks if it true, as I have 2 20ltr buckets full packaged in mylar, and oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I just read that long rice goes rancid, so don't long term store long rice. Anyone else heard of this?
> 
> That sucks if it true, as I have 2 20ltr buckets full packaged in mylar, and oxygen absorbers.


white long rice IS the preferred rice variety ..... unprocessed only


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> white long rice IS the preferred rice variety ..... unprocessed only


The book That said don't use long white rice is:

Preppers long term survival guide by Jim Cobb.

Not sure what to believe now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> just word of advise on mylar bag storing of powdered foods like milk and flour .... the heat sealing area, at the end of the bag, relies on good solid contact between the two halves of the bag throat .... the powder residue needs to wet wiped clean and then allowed to dry before trying to heat seal the bag ....


Are you suggesting that a person wipe the inside opening with water before sealing??? Really... ???

NO!!! here is what you do.. when you are filling the bag use a canning funnel to avoid getting powder on the end.

Please do not wipe the bag with a wet cloth and risk getting water on the milk and also you will have to wait for it to dry.. which could be an hour

use a good wide hair iron or clothes iron and get a seal 1.5 inches wide....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just put powdered items in a cheap ziplock then slide that down into my Mylar bag. 

No dust,no water,etc


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> The book That said don't use long white rice is:
> 
> Preppers long term survival guide by Jim Cobb.
> 
> Not sure what to believe now.


Long grain white is what you store, it has the longest shelf life, no converted type either.

Brown rice will turn rancid in 2-3 years even if packed for long term storage.

I have no clue what idiot said that, or you misread it.

I have about a thousand pounds stored, have tested some from 15 years ago and it was fine.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Long grain white is what you store, it has the longest shelf life, no converted type either.
> 
> Brown rice will turn rancid in 2-3 years even if packed for long term storage.
> 
> ...


Definitely did not misread.
Quote from the book:

Rice: Do not store the long-grain or wild varieties as the oils in the husks will go rancid.

Either your wrong, or the book is. I hope it is the book.

Can anyone else confirm which is right or wrong?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Definitely did not misread.
> Quote from the book:
> 
> Rice: Do not store the long-grain or wild varieties as the oils in the husks will go rancid.
> ...


Long grain white rice will last about 15 billion years if stored properly... brown and wild rice will go rancid

White Rice - Food Storage - extension.usu.edu


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Definitely did not misread.
> Quote from the book:
> 
> Rice: Do not store the long-grain or wild varieties as the oils in the husks will go rancid.
> ...


You are misunderstanding it, and he is not broad enough in his defining of it, should have been carried further to include what I have explained here.

The rice he is talking about is not polished.

He is right to what he has written, it is referring to brown rice, unprocessed.

Polished rice becomes what is referred to as white rice, polishing the rice means the outer layer containing the oils is removed along with the germ.

Wild rice's are not really rice's but types of grasses.

I hope this straightens out the confusion.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The shelf life of properly stored polished white rice....... it stores well for 25-30 years. After you open it, eat in in a year or two.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are misunderstanding it, and he is not broad enough in his defining of it, should have been carried further to include what I have explained here.
> 
> The rice he is talking about is not polished.
> 
> ...


That is good news. Thanks for taking the time Socom.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I just read that long rice goes rancid, so don't long term store long rice. Anyone else heard of this?
> 
> That sucks if it true, as I have 2 20ltr buckets full packaged in mylar, and oxygen absorbers.


White rice is what you use for long term storage. It has the outer hulls removed that contain oils. Brown rice is whole rice that contain the oils and it will go rancid in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Once again, should of read ahead before I answered. :vs_mad:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I am going to pack some skimmed powdered milk, in Mylar gallon bags. Is it best to use an moisture absorber, and oxygen absorber?
> I am pretty sure a moisture absorber is a must, and probably an oxygen absorber as well, but just to be sure what do you guys think?
> 
> I also have some full fat powdered milk, but have read it has nowhere near the shelf life of the skimmed milk, is it worth packing the full fat milk the same way or will it go bad real fast?
> ...


Never store fatty foods, same as the brown rice. They will go rancid and spoil. Try to get fat free powdered milk for long term storage. If you cant, skimmed will work but you will not get as many years of storage out of it. Always, always use oxygen absorbers in your Mylar bags. Desiccants will not hurt depending on the product. Oxygen is the enemy for long term storage. Not only will oxygen age your food but it will allow bugs to hatch if there are eggs in product. The bugs will then eat and contaminate the food.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Never store fatty foods, same as the brown rice. They will go rancid and spoil. Try to get fat free powdered milk for long term storage. If you cant, skimmed will work but you will not get as many years of storage out of it. Always, always use oxygen absorbers in your Mylar bags. Desiccants will not hurt depending on the product. Oxygen is the enemy for long term storage. Not only will oxygen age your food but it will allow bugs to hatch if there are eggs in product. The bugs will then eat and contaminate the food.


I have just bought 0.1 fat skim milk, will that last 20 years plus? Or will that 0.1 fat ruin it quicker?

Thanks for the help Material, really appreciated.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I have just bought 0.1 fat skim milk, will that last 20 years plus? Or will that 0.1 fat ruin it quicker?
> 
> Thanks for the help Material, really appreciated.


I am not an expert by far. I am in the process of doing what you are but on a broader scale. As far as 0.1 fat. I do not know. Use your favorite search engine (hopefully not google) and check out the manufactures of long term storage dry milk and what they claim there storage is. The long term manufacturers have put a little more science into it as they have more liability in there products. I wouldn't necessary trust all the jail house attorney out there. When you search try to find university studies, something more concrete.


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are misunderstanding it, and he is not broad enough in his defining of it, should have been carried further to include what I have explained here.
> 
> The rice he is talking about is not polished.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing that up. That was something that should have been clarified before the book went to print but was overlooked by myself and the editor.


----------

